# How to Counsel Type 1 Diabetes Patients Who Exercise?



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2015)

Anne L. Peters, MD: Hi. I'm Dr Anne Peters. I am here today with Dr Bruce Bode to talk about exercise as part of the treatment for diabetes. Let's start the discussion. You and I both take care of lots of athletes. How do you teach someone how to take care of a person who is taking insulin?

Bruce W. Bode, MD: As you know, exercise is an insulin sensitizer; it makes insulin work better. In type 2 diabetes, you always want to get your patients to walk because it improves insulin action. In type 1 diabetes, they don't make insulin, so they need to take insulin to survive. You have to balance the insulin with their food intake. When they exercise, you're going to need less insulin because they will have improved insulin action and sensitivity.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/846623


----------

